# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from Sydney!

## icedtea229

Hi everyone! I've been using this forum for the past year for my renovations and decided to register as a member. I've found the posts here very helpful and knowledgeable! Looking forward to contributing back to the community.

----------

